# Spark Plugs



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Will I be using the standard Champion plugs that most auto stores pull up from their computers? Or is there something better?

my engine: '66 389


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sh!t works good in sh!t, in other words, champions are for dodge products. 

You want AC spark plugs and if your parts store can't get them, find a new store.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with Rukee. I don't like Champions as a rule. I've had a lot of them come apart with insulator issues, etc. I would run AC, if not available, Autolites are ok.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I only run AC plugs in my 67 GTO...they are readily available. I have a champion plug in my snow blower!!!!! :cheers


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree with the others on Champion. I have used Accel 137s but I recommend AC Delco R45S


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> I have a champion plug in my snow blower!!!!! :cheers


They last 10 years in a small engine and less than 10,000 miles in a car......:willy:

There are a lot of high dollar aftermarket plugs around, palladium tip, split ground straps, etc. If you are running a stock ignition, especially with points, the AC's will be the best choice.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The reason for the platinum, palladium, etc. tips is longevity only. Not hotter spark. In fact, many of the "regular" spark plugs have a better and hotter spark. Just for not as long. The precious metal tips were introduced to comply with 50,000 mile and more emissions warranties. They had to hold their gaps at 50000 miles. Plus, ever change out plugs in a newer car? A royal PITA. Remove intake plenum, etc. No Fun. The only reason they're made (they are expensive) is to last a lot of miles. On our GTO's , we have no need for them, IMO.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> The reason for the platinum, palladium, etc. tips is longevity only. Not hotter spark. In fact, many of the "regular" spark plugs have a better and hotter spark. Just for not as long. The precious metal tips were introduced to comply with 50,000 mile and more emissions warranties. They had to hold their gaps at 50000 miles.* Plus, ever change out plugs in a newer car? A royal PITA. Remove intake plenum, etc. No Fun.* The only reason they're made (they are expensive) is to last a lot of miles. On our GTO's , we have no need for them, IMO.


Then add 100-150,000 miles and the fact the factory doesn't use any anti-sneeze and you can have some real trouble. Ford even makes a special tool to get broken off plugs out of some of their trucks.


----------

